# Open Reduction of Old Nasal - Septal Fracture



## Stefanie (Jul 18, 2014)

I believe, since this isn't an acute injury, happening over 5 months prior to surgery, that the appropriate coding would be the 30520 - Septoplasty as there is obstruction etc.  Could some one please confirm or advise.  Thank you.


----------



## kpfohl (Jul 21, 2014)

I've run into this many times. I queried my MD and he stated that a nasal fracture can be repaired after 90 days (or more) out from the date of injury.  I asked my compliance officers to research and they replied "it?s going to be on a case by case basis whether 21335 or 30420 is billed.  Due to the fact that there isn?t something in writing that states the codes are defined by a timeframe you are going to have to base the selection on the documentation and discussion with the physician.  If he feels that he is correcting a healing fracture he should document that fact and bill 21335.  The dx code V54.1X will indicate to the payer that this is a treatment of a healing traumatic fracture."


----------

